# Cannot share local printer



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Hello forum! I am having a problem trying to share a printer on my computer. When I try to turn on printer sharing in the network and sharing centre, it just stays off. Also if I try going to the printers folder, right clicking the printer and selecting properties, then enabling sharing on the sharing tab, once I apply the changes and click ok, go back into the properties and it is not shared again. I have put the network setting to private, enabled file sharing in the network and sharing folder and checked that File and Printer sharing for Microsoft networks is installed and active in the local area connection properties. The printer works fine, I have no problem accessing the other computer on the network and windows firewall is disabled. I am at a loss for what is going wrong here, so I hope that someone can help.
Here are my specs:

Windows Vista Home Premium SP2
Epson Stylus Photo R300 USB
Mcafee Security Centre (firewall, AV, spam filter)

Thanks for your replies.

Philip


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

I thought that this information might be helpful as i saw it requested in another thread:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\paulinec09>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HOME-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
HOME-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\paulinec09>


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Close the Mcafee firewall see if that helps.


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Tried that already  Also tried restarting the computer after disabling all services in msconfig (except microsoft ones). And tried enabling it then. Still no joy.


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\paulinec09>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-C9-71-A7-4F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 October 2009 21:56:37
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 31 October 2009 21:56:37
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 92.31.242.20
92.31.242.21
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

C:\Users\paulinec09>


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried the network wizard in Vista, then running disk/file created on the second PC?


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Which network wizard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea with the computer on a network you won't have that option.
Are you trying to change the the printer to shared while loged into a admin account?


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

yes there is only 1 account and that is admin.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the network and sharing center do you have "Network Discovery", "File Sharing", and "Public Folder Sharing" set to on? The printer hooked up and turned on then see if you can set printer sharing to on.


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

I have network discovery, file sharing and public folder sharing on, with the printer hooked up and online but i still cant turn on printer sharing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you turn printer sharing on and hit the apply button what happens?


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

It just stays off, no light comes on or anything. Its similar to what happens if i try to share the printer from the printer folder, i click ok and then go back into properties and its not shared. :upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go over this M/S article to double check your settings I'm thinking it's a firewall issue > http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb727037.aspx


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in my reply. I read through the article and I have done everything mentioned in it to enable printer sharing. Mcafee security center claims that it automatically shares printers to trusted network peers, but it hasn't done so with this one.


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

I have a feeling it might be something to do with Mcafee, but I'm not sure what. I tried reading the help file included, but it told me to select an option that doesn't even exist on this program >.<. I looked though all the settings and configuration options, I visited the support site, downloaded and ran a diagnostic tool which told me everything was just fine, online chat isn't working, email support isn't working, and the community forums aren't working!! Mcafee really are a load of rubbish! Can anyone offer me some help with how I might resolve the problem, other than removing Mcafee altogether!
I appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall McAfee and run the McAfee Removal Tool, see if it works. If so, I'd either install it and contact McAfee support for help, or pick a different product, which would be my preference.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

Shaolinfist said:


> Sorry for the delay in my reply. I read through the article and I have done everything mentioned in it to enable printer sharing. Mcafee security center claims that it automatically shares printers to trusted network peers, but it hasn't done so with this one.


Mcafee does automatically share printers to trusted networks but if you install the firewal before you enable File and Printer sharing then you will have issues. 


In most cases when you install software or services on top of firewall software you are going to have issues. Completely uninstall Mcafee. Then restart your PC and enable File and Printer sharing, setup your shared printer then reinstall Mcafee see if that works.


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't have the installation files for mcafee, they were included on the recovery partition... so reinstalling is not an option. I guess I will have to make do without sharing the printer! But thanks for all your help, very much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, there are plenty of alternatives to McAfee, so I'd still consider uninstalling it. :smile:


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Yea personally I use Comodo Firewall and Avira Anti Vir, but I am trying to share the printer on my granddads pc and he wants to keep mcafee because he just renewed his subscription! >.<


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

You can uninstall/reinstall McAfee without losing your subscription. 

McAfee site Instructions


----------



## Shaolinfist (May 13, 2005)

Thank you very much, I will give that a try!


----------

